# Link über neues Fenster öffnen und direkt im Frame landen



## Amr0d (18. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

sorry das ich jetzt nicht gesucht habe aber mein Chef bräuchte schnell ein Ergebnis deswegen habe ich nicht viel Zeit.

Wir haben einen Newsletter in der mache und wenn man auf ein Produkt klickt soll sich ein neues fenster öffnen und das Produkt direkt erscheinen. Geht das das ich angeben kann welche Frames sich dann öffnen sollen?? Hier die URL zum Shop: http://www.padermeditech.de/home/Shop/cookies.html

Wenn ihr euch das mal angeguckt habt wisst ihr bestimmmt was ich meine.


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (18. Juni 2003)

Nein nicht ohne weiteres.
Aber einen Shop mit HTML pages halte ich eh für den nackten Wahnsinn.


----------



## Amr0d (18. Juni 2003)

Kann ich aber auch nichts dran ändern das ganze ist ne Software und du erstellt das so. Was würdest du mir denn empfehlen


----------



## Glucifer (15. Juli 2003)

Also ich versteh die Frage nicht ganz.
Willst du wissen wie der Befehl für das Öffnen eines Fensters nach dem Klick auf einen Hyperlink lautet oder was?


----------

